# The Bell Tree Posts Per Day (graph)



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2009)

Interesting, hm?


----------



## Kaylee (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha wow! thats kind of.. INCREDIBLE.


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

aww i wish i would joind here since 2005 >.<


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow... I see it spiked a little around the release of Wild World, but City Folk just did it... Well, if it wasn't for Storm's YouTube channel, I doubt there'd be as many posts as there are today. Everyone would be at ACC... >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2009)

See what I mean? -_-;


----------



## Ichi (Jan 6, 2009)

I found this site through YouTube.

Great work.


----------



## Erica (Jan 6, 2009)

Seriously Storm, if it wasn't for your YouTube channel, not a lot of people would be here. They would have never found TBT.


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Seriously Storm, if it wasn't for your YouTube channel, not a lot of people would be here. They would have never found TBT.


true >.> but i guess when i had ACCF i would search on youtube or google for guides or opinions and would find this =D


----------



## jackechan (Jan 6, 2009)

well obvously the graph spiked in 2009 cuz it just started... as the year evolves it will go back down...


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 6, 2009)

That big diagonal line was probably me. xD


----------



## Ichi (Jan 6, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> well obvously the graph spiked in 2009 cuz it just started... as the year evolves it will go back down...


Wow... Way to be pessimistic... It doesn't matter that its a new year, the graph is still showing the spike in comparison to the previous years.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Seriously Storm, if it wasn't for your YouTube channel, not a lot of people would be here. They would have never found TBT.


Why do you think I made the channel   

_*Jeremy*_  is a marketing genius


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 6, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll believe that last bit when I sees it. xD


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at that crazy graph =o


----------



## jackechan (Jan 6, 2009)

Ichi said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know but u guys are acting like after the new year the post count just skyrocketed


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 6, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cause I was here around that time. xD


Owait. I got here through Youtube...



But stills, I needs more proof.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Ichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it skyrocketed on November 12th.  Then again on Christmas.  If I took all 2009 data out of the graph it would look the same.  These are posts per day not year... the fact that it's 2009 now didn't affect how the graph looks.


----------



## RocketMeowth (Jan 6, 2009)

That's intense man! That skyrocket really blew my mind! XD 

=^^= Nya


----------



## SL92 (Jan 6, 2009)

It was fun up until mid '08 for me, and probably until earlier for a lot of people.

Edit: Wait, no, not a lot of people, only a lot of the people who supported TBT for the longest time...


----------



## Joe (Jan 6, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found out about this site, From your youtube channel.xD


----------



## Anna (Jan 6, 2009)

Me to Lol /\


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Seriously Storm, if it wasn't for your YouTube channel, not a lot of people would be here. They would have never found TBT.


thats how i found TBT lol :gyroiddance:


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 6, 2009)

Interesting... Very interesting....


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 6, 2009)

how come since 2005 ( the game has not even come out )


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2009)

mimzithegreat said:
			
		

> how come since 2005 ( the game has not even come out )


This was originally a forum for Animal Crossing for the Gamecube. When it started back in 05 WW and CF weren't out yet.


----------



## Link (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm guessing EPIC played part of this steep rise.
Just recently most members have been hitting 100 post per session.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 6, 2009)

Woahh.
Thats increased hella' lot!


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 6, 2009)

Geez! Omigosh, amazing! I have to admit, SAMwich, WOAH too!!! : P Anyways, that's just epic. : P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 6, 2009)

cuz city folk is what a lot of new ACers bought


----------



## JOM (Jan 6, 2009)

Honestly, I hate to be the party pooper in this topic (not really) but the reason for that huge spike is because most of the new members love to spam. Case closed.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 6, 2009)

JOM said:
			
		

> Honestly, I hate to be the party pooper in this topic (not really) but the reason for that huge spike is because most of the new members love to spam. Case closed.


Indeed. A lot of the members like to do a lot of things that really should be prohibited. For example, no one really minds or cares much if you double/triple post. No one really minds if you continue to bump and bump your topic up, which should already be prohibited. A lot of spam or one-worded posts are also allowed to be post. I've come across a lot of posts that are either only smiley faces, one image, or one word.

But a lot of people did get things over the holidays which did bring in a lot of members. Also, some members, such as myself, come from YouTube who clicked on someone's link in their profile/description box.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 6, 2009)

i think the site became more popular because storm made the pne video where u said we should go to www.the-bell-tree.com.... i was one of thoos who clicked on the link. >_<


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 6, 2009)

...

On second thought, not that appropriate.

Congrats regardless!


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 6, 2009)

I have to agree with Shadow_Link, when Bul was admin, Smart_Tech roamed the boards, We had huge discussions with such members as Fabio, Fish, Prop, JJRamone, myself, SL92, Justin, Bul, the mods, OCM, Kolvo, Ultra, and so many other members, those were the golden years here, so much fun even though the posts weren't as crazy, in which I agree with JOM.


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2009)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Shadow_]I miss smart. :'(


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 6, 2009)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Shadow_]This post contains massive amounts of win.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 6, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2009)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Shadow_]Yeah, the threads weren't crazy most of the time, but when they were...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 6, 2009)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 6, 2009)

Koehler said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> JOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 6, 2009)

And yeah I couldn't even name everyone there, I mean, all the sages, mods, admins, regulars, it was just awesome, even with our random flame wars, everything always seemed to get resolved.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2009)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> And yeah I couldn't even name everyone there, I mean, all the sages, ZF, it was just awesome, even with our random flame wars, everything always seemed to get resolved.


Everyone looks back.  The new members will do the same thing years later as well. =p  Just as I'm sure the really old members that don't even come here anymore remember it before all the WW people, with NSider, etc.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 6, 2009)

True, I guess we'll see how many stick around for the same length of time, should be interesting.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm new, but I hope to become a loyal member of TBT and find out what it means to be a true TBTer!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 6, 2009)

I was told of this site by Nikoking. 
How accurate is that graph though?


----------



## Mickey (Jan 6, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks, city folk! i think it's great that a game is able to bring so many people together like this and still be thought-provoking when you weed out the detractors and passer-bys. 

i only wish i had known about this forum back when wild world was released - although there are some, i think it's safe to say there are few people who played the game every day for an entire year, and it's a shame i had to make that journey generally on my own.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing, this site has come a long way


----------



## Mickey (Jan 6, 2009)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> thanks, city folk! i think it's great that a game is able to bring so many people together like this and still be thought-provoking when you weed out the detractors and passer-bys.
> 
> i only wish i had known about this forum back when wild world was released - although there are some, i think it's safe to say there are few people who played the game every day for an entire year, and it's a shame i had to make that journey generally on my own.


I plan on attempting to take that journey with Animal Crossing: City Folk ^.^ It's pretty fun and addicting at times, there always something or something *new* to do.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 6, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i plan on it too...! 

honestly, even if you just counted the seriously passionate fans here, specifically those that welcome other fans and are just looking to share a great experience, i think this really is a special place.  ^_^ 

sappy, but true.


----------



## Princess (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow nice


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 6, 2009)

The graph *will* go down. Look at the wildworld part. as an example. Because of advertising the graph will just change more dramatically.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 6, 2009)

That made me laugh xDD


----------



## Sab (Jan 6, 2009)

thats so sweet! but ya it will level out


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

ya i was found his youtube channel and then i found this place its great!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 7, 2009)

Know what's funny?

TBT's Spam Problems follows that exact same graph.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 7, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Know what's funny?
> 
> TBT's Spam Problems follows that exact same graph.


Haha, true, but sad. You must be pretty un-optimist, huh?


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 7, 2009)

wow........cityfolk made a huge diference compared to WW. probably because not much had WIFI for WW...i didnt

i made myself here through gaia......how i dont remember but thats how i got here


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 7, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the more ppl on the site.....(and i hate saying this but) the more noobs....on the site means way more spam

(im not saying im not a noob)


----------



## Mickey (Jan 7, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the word you're looking for is "Pessimistic(SP?)".

But he is right. Spam is very common around these forums.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 7, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not either. I just know how this goes.


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2009)

fakeeee.

when acww was here we had a lot of posts.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 7, 2009)

Nate said:
			
		

> fakeeee.
> 
> when acww was here we had a lot of posts.


That confused me, too.

EDIT: The RP forum wasn't part of Brewster's then, remember? So we literall lost thousands of posts.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 7, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Storm scew his data? :/


----------



## Cool J (Jan 7, 2009)

wow cool storm


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying definitely.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Wow, that's amazing, this site has come a long way


Not really the huge jump in posts was because of AC;CF and all the noobs that joined of that video.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 9, 2009)

Cause: http://www.youtube.com/accityfolk


----------



## Bones15 (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha wow that's really cool, so many people joined in such a short time!


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy Cow! It Was In Somewhat Hundreds And The Rised Up Around 3000 Thats Very Good Porgress!


----------



## Medina (Jan 24, 2009)

Just so you know how I found the place... Well christmas I got Animal Crossing Welcome to the city. Have found little tidbits of info on various sites about the inns and outs of the game and then yesterday stumbled across the new Site front page and the AC Radio site and then stumbled here from there... 
Just purely on the hunt for a friendly bunch and some good information, and that front page got my juices flowing it looks very well made so far heehee.. I cant wait for it to open.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

To be honest, when Wild World was released, a friend told me about this site but I never bothered to check it out. I always thought that forums like these die out once the hype is gone. An example would be a Brawl Stage creator forum I joined. The thing never lasted for a week. Anyway, when I got City Folk, I checked this site out again and I was dead wrong. This didn't die out like the forum I mentioned. It was actually pretty active and welcoming. To get straight to the point, I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Jan 29, 2009)

Woah...that is awesome...


----------



## ultimate650 (Jan 29, 2009)

i got here by.............storms youtube chanel lol i guess so.....but i would search up videos on it so....lol


----------



## Envy- (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow. You guys sure are active xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

Whoa, thats amazingly high! When the year goes by, it might get lower because it's only January! But I love this site! It's amazing, I found it through my sister.. but she never goes on anymore.. =/


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't find this site through Youtube.

I knew about it but never joined the forum.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I saw it when I got Wild World back in '05, and used it as a Guest for a couple of years.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the same why i found this site


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

right when city folk came out....BOOM it just went up like crazy.........l<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>ol</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## John102 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah i joined when the posts started going up. pretty ineresting though. is there a graph of # of users during this time period?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 1, 2009)

why are there 0 posts per day in january 2005?  there were a couple people here in december 04 i thought...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> why are there 0 posts per day in january 2005?  there were a couple people here in december 04 i thought...


Probably due to the huge climb of late, it can't recognise a small number...
I dunno.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 1, 2009)

This site is great. The main thing I like about it is the activity, and that the admins and moderators have done a great job keeping it up for over four years.


----------



## Cool J (Feb 1, 2009)

Ya this site is de bomb. This site and ACE are my fav sites


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Ya this site is de bomb. This site and ACE are my fav sites


It's amazing how after four years this site is extremely active. Not three members on per day active, like 100 members per day active!


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 1, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Amazing.


Omg. I hate double posting. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize, by posting that, you've actually triple-posted, right?

... >. >

In the future, just "edit" your posts, when you want to add things like that.


----------



## Horus (Feb 1, 2009)

has you can see, in november when ACCF was released, spammers appeared lol


----------



## MGMT (Feb 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> has you can see, in november when ACCF was released, spammers appeared lol


What you just posted is funny.


----------



## Horus (Feb 1, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and true, seriously


give me a break, i was tired -.-


----------



## MGMT (Feb 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you don't get it.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 1, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWL. I get it xD
Nice MGMT!


----------



## Fontana (Feb 2, 2009)

wow that is wierd...


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 3, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. My bad.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 3, 2009)

i found this site because i think i found the channel on youtube and started going through the comments somewhere... i was writing down a lot of names and friend codes when one of the people told me to stop, and to come here to find honest players because most of the people off of the channel would have scammed me, lol. the first person i met through the channel was australian, and we played together once and he's like disappeared... sigh.
i wish i could remember who the person was that directed me to here, lol.


----------

